# R&b



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Rockfish wrapped in bacon (R&B) is a favorite of mine. Goes as follows: Rockfish completely filleted out (no bones, no skin, no dark meat/bloodline). Rock fillet ~ 8"x2"x1" max (lengthxwidthxheight), then dusted w/old bay, then wrapped w/bacon strip using 2 toothpicks (one at each end). 

Skillet w/lid, few tablespoons of olive oil, and a little dill brought to med-high heat. Give the R&B the hot oil bath. Cook/fry w/lid on, turning 3-4 times for 8+ minutes or until done depending on size/thickness of fillet. Finish w/lid off for minute or so w/high heat ~ until you got your R&B how ya like it  

While hot-fresh on plate, a little shot of lemon juice and butter, if ya like it that way  

Enjoy


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I know I ain't no genius, but I know anything tastes better with bacon!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Pork fat rulez!!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*That's good stuff*

Bucket, my man, that's got my mouth watering.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

... yep, good googly moogly how I like bacon (and rockfish, no less)  Then, the two together like a Reeses peanut butter cup  Even both of DLGs in hale it like it's candy ... until they become teen species or PETA types  With what I'm staring down the road ahead w/2 daughters someone just shoot me now  Or ...

stick a fork in me as ...I'm one cooked ...

`bucket


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

two daughters eh?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Neil,

They are 5 & 7 yrs old so watch it as you could be in the same shoes one day. Hey just ask Al as he's workin' on it  

No fakin', bacon ?!

Mark


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh sorry... geez... no im not gonna have daughters, we've been over this... if i have daughters im just gonna have to buy more ammo.... please.. please no girls...  

mark u gonna make it down south with us sometime bud?


neil


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Bucket, me gots two also, one 16 in August one 14 in October, me never been a gun owner but seriously considering a double barrel shotgun, either side of the door for each  

Now, for the bad news, ENJOY WHILE YOU CAN, it gets worse  , bathroom out of the question. and now PMS 3 weeks out of the month. Me, I got a schedule, lab rats get a schedule, think they purposely space, so my schedule is insanity!

Have Jeep will travel


----------

